# Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?



## Horstlichter (4. Februar 2013)

*Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*

Hey leute hab ne ganz wichtige frage und zwar: Ich will mir nen PC bestellen und brauche dazu natürlich ein betriebssystem. wollte mir windows 7 home premium holen habe aber ein problem... :http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

ist das das richtige windows weil da nämlich für wiederaufbereitete PC's steht...?

und wenn das windows das falsche ist, könnt ihr mir dann vielleicht einen link vom richtigen windows 7 home premium nennen, dass net allzu teuer ist?


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*

Also bei mir steht bei dem Link überhaupt nichts ...

Sieht nach nem richtigen Windows aus 

Du kannst aber auch bei ebay eine OEM-Version kaufen,  da gibts Win7HP  dann ab 40€.  Unterschied ist, dass die DVD gelabelt ist (meist von Dell)  und in einer einfachen Papierhülle geliefert wird.   Technisch gesehen ist das völlig egal.


----------



## Horstlichter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*

Aber dieses Windows ist ok?

Ach sry hab mich verklickt meinte eig. dieses Produkt hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0084DJV9Q/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ANNONKB2SN7BW


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*



Horstlichter schrieb:


> Aber dieses Windows ist ok?


 
Ja, die ist ok.

Obwohl ich es etwas seltsam finde,  dass es weder eine weitere Beschreibung, noch eine Bewertung bei dem Angebot gibt ...


----------



## Horstlichter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*

Und der andere Link?


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*



Horstlichter schrieb:


> Und der andere Link?


 
Ebenfalls, der Name ist nur etwas komisch gewählt   Aus der Beschreibung geht aber klar hervor, dass es eine normale Vollversion ist.


----------



## Horstlichter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*

OK danke echt vielein dank


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*

Kein Problem


----------



## Netboy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*

WINDOWS 7 Professional 64 Bit inkl. SP1, OEM Deutsch von Dell für 47€

http://www.amazon.de/WINDOWS-Professional-Bit-inkl-Deutsch/dp/B00B4RQXFE/ref=pd_cp_sw_0


----------



## Rizoma (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*

Wenn ich auf den Link klicke steht da 38€ entweder wurde es gerade billiger oder du hast dich verlesen ^^

Edit: hast du gerade die links geändert jetzt kommt 47€ 

hier nochmal der 38´er http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00B4XWTLK/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum


----------



## keinnick (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*



Horstlichter schrieb:


> Aber dieses Windows ist ok?
> 
> Ach sry hab mich verklickt meinte eig. dieses Produkt hier: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit Deutsch SB Version für wiederaufbereitete PCs: Amazon.de: Software



Die erste Rezension beschreibt es doch ganz gut was Dich erwartet: Amazon.de: Felix L.ss Rezension von Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit Deutsch SB Ve...


----------



## Wired (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was beduetet "für wiederaufbereitete PC's"?*

Das was da Felix L.geschrieben hat stimmt soweit... bis auf eine kleine Sache.

Einfach die Antwort von "l.a.i.n" auf die Rezension lesen.


----------

